# Feeding bettas over a weeklong vacation?



## adamcaso (Mar 8, 2006)

I have a quick question.

I will be going on vacation for approximately one week starting on Friday. I have three bettas in three separate enclosures and need a way to feed them.

I went out to PetSmart this morning and bought some 7-day feeder pellets, but they do not mention whether or not they work specifically for bettas.

I know bettas are particular about their food, will they still eat these feeder blocks if they get hungry enough? It says "Use for most commonly kept tropical fish. Not recommended for fry or fish smaller than a half inch."

Thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## BlueMaxx (Jan 10, 2006)

nope not for bettas.
can some one feed for you every other day


Here read this:

http://www.bettatalk.com/food.htm


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

I dont like feeding those blocks, all they do is pollute the water. Personally I'd leave them not fed, I have done it several times and the bettas are fine. They can go a week without food just fine.


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Agree with Lexus. No food is better than polluted water.


----------



## Mobydock (Sep 6, 2005)

I had wild-type bettas(smaragdina) in the mail for a week and they all arrived alive. They got held up in customs, coming from Atlanta. If your fish are healthy and well fed, they should survive a week at home no problem.


----------



## kristian18f (Oct 31, 2005)

Somteimes it actually does a betta good to go unfed for a while. I've never done it more than 4 days myself, but they survive just fine.


----------



## BlueMaxx (Jan 10, 2006)

yes they are tuff and rumble fishes


----------

